# TCR TTBike or TriBike?



## ucla92 (Oct 11, 2004)

Recently purchased the new TCR comp frame and I am interested in doing some TT or Sprint Tri's on the bike. Has anyone converted this bike to a TT bike? If so, what did you use and how did it perform. Thanks for your help. 

By the way, this bike is like riding on a cloud!


----------



## GasMunky (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello, I have been using my Giant TCR Aero for TT's and sprint tris for the past two months. I have a size small, with a Profile design Fast Forward Seatpost. My "effective" Seat angle is 80 degrees. For the front end, I have Vision Tech TriMax integrated bars, size 340. So far the bike has been great. I have been doing a few Tom's Farms Time trials in Corona, CA. They are 10 miles. If you intend on leaving your road bars, and using the existing seat angle of 74 degrees, I would suggest getting some shorty aerobars. If you plan on using longer aero bars, you are going to have to get a forward seat post to shorten the cockpit and to steepen the seat tube angle to open up your hip angle If you don't you may end up too stretched out, kicking your chest with you knees, and uncomfortable. My new top tube length is about 46 or 47 cm. That is about 4-5cm shorter than the stock 51cm top tube length which is standard for the size small. Try reading this... http://www.slowtwitch.com/mainheadings/techctr/bikefit.html#Anchor-
If you want more info on my bike or anything else just PM me.
It's good to see other people other than my using giant's for tri and TT!!
I hope this helps!


----------

